# Text messaging not working *URGENT*(kinda)



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

I just found out today that my text messaging has stoped working after flashing paranoid android today. People have been sending me text and i have been sending them out, but no one has recieved anything with the exception of my GF said she was getting a blank page (she still uses a old flip phone lol).

I've tried going to stock and re-flashing and even going back to roms where i know the text messaging to work. No luck, please someone give me some advice im afraid i've finaly broken my phone from crack flashing it lol I'd love to be able to text again.


----------

